# RMB



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

This might have been asked before but I want to make sure I do it right.Can you overfeed RMBs?I typically feed a chicken leg a day but want to add more raw, but I don't want to over feed bones.I want to start feeding a RAW PM meal now that spring is almost here which mean more daylight time so I need to plan ahead on ground or more bone foods.Also I have had people tell me that pork causes gas in some dogs. Has anyone had a problem with it?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Allie,
It is possible to feed too much bone. Monitoring your dog's "output"







is the easiest way to tell, if it's small, yellowish and crumbly- too much bone. Examples of some bony pieces that would need additional muscle meat added are any kind of necks, wings, backs, large animal like deer or cow ribs.

I fed my female pork ribs once (fairly early in the switch to raw) and she vomited it up an hour later, bone pieces and all. I don't eat pork, so I just don't bother with it after that. I have seen several people comment that pork bones are more difficult for dogs to digest.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok Thanks. So far I haven't seen any poop problems.I think I will do one bone meal and one ground meal to be safe.I don't think she is crazy about neck bones.I gave her one yesterday and I think she probably ended up burying it in the snow.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't give large animal neck bones very often, the dogs take like an hour to finish them and the crunching is very loud- sounds like teeth breaking to me







. Chicken necks are really nice, though.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGCan you overfeed RMBs?


Yes, you CAN feed too much bone. It will make the dog constipated.



> Originally Posted By: AllieGI typically feed a chicken leg a day but want to add more raw, but I don't want to over feed bones.


Remember - it's not about the NUMBER of things you feed - it's the WEIGHT. I can get two different types of chicken leg quarters from my supplier. Woth one type the LQs usually weigh about 6-8 ounces each. The other type? They weigh over a pound each!

So I can't tell someone to feed their dog "one chicken leg quarter" - you have to go by the weight.



> Originally Posted By: AllieGAlso I have had people tell me that pork causes gas in some dogs. Has anyone had a problem with it?


I now feed pork heart. I had some gas issues when I fed pork trim but none now.




> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaI don't give large animal neck bones very often, the dogs take like an hour to finish them ...


Try LAMB neck bones. They are much softer and easier for dogs to eat.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I got pork stomach the other day at sav-a-lot (of all places!), is that considered an organ meat or muscle meat?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Muscle


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I need to at least borrow a scale to weigh the leg quarters but my estimate is around a pound.They are good size ones.When I feed ground at a meal I figure for a pound or so.Is there a sign of feeding too little bones?Thanks for all the info you hand out to us newbies.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I should also add that at this time I am still feeding kibble so I am not concerned about getting all the weights right.I am hoping come summer to feed 100% RAW.I believe I am already seeing a big difference in shedding so I can't wait to see all the benefits.At 10months should I be doing the 10% of body weight or the 5%.You can't see any bones on her but she just looks lean.Especially her area by her hips.(stomach I guess it would be considered.)She's 65lbs.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGI need to at least borrow a scale to weigh the leg quarters but my estimate is around a pound.They are good size ones.When I feed ground at a meal I figure for a pound or so.Is there a sign of feeding too little bones?


Usually it's stools that are not firm.




> Quote:Thanks for all the info you hand out to us newbies.


My pleasure!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's what I figured for an answer but I thought I would confirm it from someone with knowledge.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Allie, I'd like to mention that a small digital kitchen scale at a place like Bed, Bath & Beyond (or other discount home store) will set you back around $30-ish. But if you're overfeeding your dog meat, you'll waste that same amount of money quickly by feeding your dog food he doesn't need. Plus, you will end up with a pudgy dog.









A kitchen scale has been one of the best investments I've made.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Target has a digi-scale for $24.99


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking my neighbor who has everything might have one so I can get a better idea.She tried RAW with her dogs but she said it was too much work so she doesn't do it anymore.So she may have one she isn't using.


----------

